# Best Places to Find Belle Epoque on a Budget?



## Voie Faure (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm looking to build a collection of Belle Epoque French (and French-ish, like the Belgians and Hahn) composers, and hoping to do so without spending a whole bunch of cash, at least at first. I've been looking on JPC, Grooves.Land, Berkshire Record Outlet, and some of the rest of the usual suspects, but would love any suggestions for other vendors. I'm in the US for reference.

I'm primarily looking for the lesser-known composers of the age, since I've got a decent amount of Ravel, Debussy, Fauré, Saint-Saëns, etc. I would, however, love to find good "complete" sets of the big guys. One issue I've been running into is that I've been trying to avoid some of the more problematic conductors, but Dutoit ends up appearing on a lot of these box sets, like the Decca Complete Ravel and the DG Complete Debussy.

Otherwise, composers 'm looking for include

Boulanger (Either one really, but primarily Lili)
Bourgault-Ducoudray
Chaminade
Chausson
Cras
D'Indy
Decaux
Dukas (Don't need any more Sorcerer's Apprentice!)
Fanelli
Gaubert
Gouvy
Grovlez
Hahn
Holmès
Koechlin
Lekeu
Magnard
Pierné
Ropartz
Roussel
Schmitt
Viardot (Paul, but also Pauline)
Vierne
Ysaye

Mainly looking for instrumental music right now, but I might jump on a really good opera deal. 

Any suggestions for places to look? Are there any big French record outlets that ship reasonably to the US? Any really good albums (and especially sets) of the above composers or their contemporaries?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I would recommend brilliantclassics.com. They have a superb and very intriguing repertoire. For example: https://www.brilliantclassics.com/articles/k/koechlin-emmanuel-music-for-flute-clarinet-and-piano/


----------



## Voie Faure (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks, their collections looks good. There's a big French Piano Concertos box set from them that looks like it has a bunch of great stuff on there.


----------



## JB Henson (Mar 29, 2019)

If you don't mind digital, the Bach Guild put this out three years ago: https://www.amazon.com/Big-French-M...ch+Guild&qid=1554129749&s=dmusic&sr=1-1-fkmr2


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

There’s a bordello load of Belle Epoque on YouTube that can be downloaded with the right app. One would have to spend money in order to get it cheaper than that.


----------

